

On ESR's continual changing of the Jargon File.. - syntaxfree
http://dayvancowboy.org/2008/07/jargon/

======
syntaxfree
I actually tried to submit this with the more precise title -- 'Differences in
the “Portrait of J. Random Hacker” between the 1996 joint GLS-ESR “New
Hacker’s Dictionary” edition and the current ESR-curated “Jargon File verson
4.4.7″', only to be met with the 90-character limit. I can see where that
comes from, though, looking at reddit and news.ycombinator.

